#  Der kleine Patient >   Neugeborenes mit "Behinderung" >

## cappuccinomum

Hallo Ihr!!
Ich weiß nicht, ob man in diesem Falle von Behinderung spricht, deswegen hab ichs in KLammern gesetzt.............. 
Vor einer knappen dreiviertelstunde hab ich erfahren, dass Freunde von uns gerade Eltern geworden sind, allerdings ist mit dem Baby nicht alles in Ordnung.... 
Dem neugeborenen Mädchen fehlt der Anus und bei beiden Händen ist jeweils ein Ansatz für einen sechsten Finger zu erkennen.......... 
Es wird wohl gleich nach Köln geflogen werden, um da operiert zu werden - die junge Mutter weiß noch gar nichts davon oder wird es gleich erfahren, da sie aufgrund von BEL eine Sectio hatte........... 
Natürlich bin ich total betroffen und traurig, hatten die beiden sich doch so auf ihr erstes Kind gefreut! 
Dann aber meine Frage - habt Ihr solche "Fälle" schon mal gehabt, davon gehört, wisst Ihr, was man da operativ ändern oder verbessern kann - ist es für die Kleine möglich, ein "normales" Leben zu führen :Huh?:  Wie kann das sein, dass der Ansatz für einen sechsten Finger vorhanden ist :Huh?: ? 
Hoffe, Ihr könnt mir zumindest von der medizinischen Seite her ein wenig Hoffnung machen.......................... 
Traurige Grüße.......................

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo,,
also ich habe schon davon gehört das es Neugeborene gibt die keinen Anus haben, auch kommt es immer mal wieder vor das ein Kind mit mehr als 5 Finger (oder dem Ansatz dazu) auf die Welt kommt.
I 
Ich habe mal gegoogelt aber nichts gescheites gefunden, wegen der anstehenden OP. 
Ich hoffe das es gut ausgeht und *nur* ein Ausgang geschaffen werden muss und nicht noch mehr ansteht. 
Ich drück den Eltern unbekannterweise von hier aus mal die Daumen.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## cappuccinomum

Danke lieber Schubser, für Deine liebe Antwort!!! 
Ich hab dann auch mal gegoogelt und bin auf eine interessante Seite gefunden, wo sogar anhand von Fotos erklärt wurde, was man im "normalfall" macht.... 
Zuerst wird wohl so ein Anus praeter - künstl. Darmausgang geschaffen, u.a. um einem Darmverschluss zu entgehen, später wird dann wohl an der Stelle, wo er auch hingehört, ein After "hinoperiert" - entschuldigt meine nicht ganz so geschickte Wortwahl, mir fiel kein besserer ein............ 
Wenn alles dann gut geht, wird der Anus praeter wieder verschlossen, aber das Risiko von Kontinenzproblemen ist natürlich hoch, kann wohl durch dementsprechenden Therapien verbessert werden, aber ist sicher ein schwerer Weg mit so nem kleinen Würmchen.................... 
AChso der Link ist hier, falls es wen interessiert...... http://www1.medizin.uni-halle.de/kkc/kc63.html
( Also Medizin-Laien, so wie ich es ja auch noch bin, die aber sich nicht alles per Bild ansehen können, sollten den Link nicht anklicken.......*klugscheißmodus aus* )  :Zwinker:  
Hab mittlerweile noch mitbekommen, dass wohl bei den Finger-ansätzen keine Knochen vorhanden sind, das wird wohl auch operiert werden..... 
Wenn Ihr wollt, halt ich Euch auf dem laufenden, wie es weitergeht, die kleine Maus ist heut mittag gen Köln geflogen worden...... 
Danke fürs mitdenken und daumen drücken....

----------


## Brava

Ich drück der kleinen Maus auch die Daumen
halt uns auf dem laufenden was los ist

----------


## Patientenschubser

Klar sach ma weiterhin bescheid was mit der Kleinen so passiert. 
Würde mich schon interessieren. 
Vielleicht schreibst du, was mit ihr gemacht wird/ wurde, was auf die Eltern und die Kleine selber zukommt. 
Vielleicht in einer Art Tagebuch (muss ja nicht jeden Tag ein Bericht sein!), wenn dir das nicht zu viel arbeit ist.  
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Leonessa

Hallo Cappuccionomum! 
Leider weiß ich auch nicht viel über diese OP und kann nur ganz ganz viel Erfolg wünschen für den kleinen Wurm!
Aber wenn in diesem Alter schon eine OP gemacht werden muss mit Anus-Praeter-Anlage und dieser auch wieder zurückverlegt werden kann in einem Alter, in dem noch so viele körperliche Entwicklungen kommen, könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass das mit der Inkontinenz sich noch sehr gut therapeutisch in den Griff bekommen lässt.
Viel Glück auf jeden Fall und halte uns weiter auf dem Laufenden! 
Lieb Grüße Julia

----------


## cappuccinomum

Danke Brava, Leonessa und Schubser!
Das ist echt voll lieb, wie Ihr mitgeht - und ja, ich würd gern weiterhin bericht erstatten - worunter mach ich das am besten - hier in diesem Thread :Huh?: ? 
Heut ist die Kleine nach Köln gekommen und auch heut schon operiert worden - der Anus praeter ist angelegt und muss für mind. 6 Monate bleiben, bis die weitere Korrektur-OP gemacht werden kann....... 
Sie heißt übrigens "Luana", ich find den Namen wunderschön........... 
Wenn es sich diese Tage ergibt und die junge Mutter Lust auf meine Gesellschaft hat, werd ich sie mal besuchen ( ohne meine Kids klar ) und vielleicht kann ich einfach bei ihr sein...
Ich werd wieder daran erinnert, als meine Jüngste letztes Jahr auch direkt nach der Sectio auf die Kinder-Intensiv kam und dort 8 Tage bleiben musste....
Das war schlimm, und da auch ich erstmal selbst wieder auf die Beine kommen musste, wusste ich die ersten zwei tage nicht, wie mir geschieht..... 
Dennoch konnte ich jeden Tag meine Maus besuchen, weil sie im gleichen KH lag bzw. musste ich ja zum füttern runter.....und das fällt bei der Freundin jetzt weg, und das muss sehr schwer sein, sein neugeborenes baby noch nicht mal sehen zu können..... 
Der frisch gebackene Vater ist übrigens mit nach Köln gefahren, und somit hatte die Kleine ja ihren papa mit....... 
Wünsch Euch nen schönen Abend!!
Bis bald!

----------


## Patientenschubser

Du machst am besten hier im Thread. 
Ich denke das du es z.b. so aufmachen kannst: 
2. Lebenstag 
z. B. Vorbereitung zur OP, 
dann was gemacht wurde, 
wie lange es gedauert hat, 
was die Maßnahme bezwecken soll, 
wie es dann weiter geht.... 
Aber auch wie die Kleine das alles wegsteckt,
ich meine wie sie es verkraftet 
Da gibt es sicherlich am Anfang jede Menge zuschreiben... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## Caro

Puhhh,ein schwerer Start in das eh rauhe Leben
für so ein kleines Würmchen. 
Ich wünsch den Eltern und dem Würmchen viel Kraft für die schwere bevorstehende Zeit.

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Ihr!!
ALso mit dem Tagebuch das wird wohl nichts - zum einen kann ich das gar nicht so genau beschreiben, die junge Mutter hat viel Besuch von ihrer Familie und ist seit gestern vormittags mit ihrem Gatten immer in Köln in der Kinderklinik, um ihr Töchterchen zu besuchen!! 
Was ich weiß ist, dass nicht der komplette Ausgang fehlt, sondern eine sog. "Fistel" vorhanden ist, nur eben an einer falschen Stelle... 
So hat sie jetzt trotz allem einen künstlichen Darmausgang bekommen, der aber "nur" für 3 und nicht wie erst befürchtet für 6 Monate bleiben muss, eh die KOrrektur-OP stattfindet! 
Sie könnte besser trinken, hab ich heut gehört und sie ist von der Narkose noch geschwächt, aber ansonsten auf dem weg der Besserung!!!!!!! 
Das freut mich natürlich total, und dazu kommt aber leider, dass mein schwiegerpapa heute nachmittag gestorben ist....
Friedlich eingeschlafen ist er zu Haus, nachdem er am Freitag aus dem KH zum sterben nach Haus entlassen wurde - vor 1,5 Jahren wurde Blasen-und Knochenkrebs festgestellt, am Ostersonntag diesen Jahres hatte er einen schweren Schlaganfall, am vorletzten Freitag zusätzlich nen schweren Herzinfarkt, und da auch noch die Metastasen sich sehr schnell ausgebreitet haben, war es heute zuende!  :Sad:  
Haben heut als Familie gemeinsam getrauert, von ihm Abschied genommen, viel geweint, und doch die Hoffnung nicht aufgegeben, dass seine Seele nun bei Gott ist... 
Deswegen haben sich die Prioritäten natürlich erstmal verschoben.... 
Wenn alles wieder ruhiger ist, und ich endlich mal in Ruhe mit der jungen Mutter gesprochen hab, schreib ich hier wieder ausführlicher ja :Huh?:  
Wünsch Euch noch einen schönen Pfingstmontag!!

----------


## lucy230279

hey kerstin,  
erstmal mein beileid. ich wünsch dir und deiner familie ganz viel kraft.
wenn du wieder nerven dafür hast würden wir uns freuen, wenn du uns wieder berichtest. 
bis dahin alles gute, kopf hoch.

----------


## sun

Hallo Kerstin! 
Auch von mir mein Beileid.  
Lass dir Zeit, verarbeite es gut und gründlich und dann startest du wieder durch.  
Wir können hier schon solange warten.  
Alles liebe und viel Kraft

----------


## Obelix1962

@cappuccinomum 
Herzliches Mitleit Dir und Deinem Mann zu diesem Verlust von Vater-Nähe und -Zuneigung
von -Liebe und -Zufriedenheit 
und vor allem auch Deiner Schwiegermutter die jetzt Ihren weiteren Weg ohne Ihren Mann fortsetzen muß. 
Meine Familie und Ich 
senden hiermit Dir,
unser Bedauern und Trost 
Gruß Uwe

----------


## Leonessa

Halllo Kerstin! 
Mein herzliches Beileid die und deiner Familie!
Das die Priorität bei dir nun in deiner Familie liegt ist verständlich! 
Ich wünsche euch viel Kraft das alles durch zu stehen und hoffe, dass dein Schiwegervater in seinen letzten Stunden nicht mehr zu viele Schmerzen erleiden musste, sondern friedlich gehen durfte... 
Alles Gute,
liebe Grüße Julia

----------


## Brava

Mein Beileid

----------


## cappuccinomum

Oh Ihr Lieben, habt herzlichen Dank für Eure lieben Zeilen - nein, er musste die letzten Tage vor seinem Tod schon nicht mehr leiden, Gott sei Dank!! 
Er ist friedlich eingeschlafen, und wir denken sogar, dass er nur noch darauf gewartet hatte, nach Hause zu kommen ( das hat er in all den Wochen zwischen seiner ganzen "Verwirrtheit" immer wieder gefragt, wanns endlich nach Hause geht ) und dort hat er fast nur noch geschlafen, kaum noch gegessen und getrunken und hat dann einfach aufgehört zu atmen........... 
Es geht heut schon viel besser, die Kinder sind auch nicht mehr ganz so traurig, nur die Schwiegermama hat natürlich immer noch zu kämpfen, es kommen nun doch Tag für Tag Kondolenzbesucher, und immer wieder kommen da die Tränen... 
Ich bin auch bisher jeden Tag da gewesen, werd heut nachmittag auch nochmal hinfahren - einfach da sein, die Familie um sich haben, ich glaub, das ist die beste Medizin für meine liebe Schwiegermama!!!! 
Am Freitag ist die Beerdigung, ich denke, das wird nochmal hart, aber ab nächster Woche kehrt dann wohl der Alltag erstmal wieder ein bei mir!!! 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Danke für Euer Verständnis - in Kürze kann ich schon berichten, dass die junge Mama gestern aus dem KH entlassen worden ist, und zum ersten Mal die kleine Luana auf den Arm nehmen durfte!! 
Die OP mit dem Anus praeter hat sie gut überstanden, von der Narkose ( oder vom Tubus?? ) ist ihr Hals wohl noch was angeschwollen, und sie könnte besser trinken, aber ich denk, das wird!!
Die Kleine muss noch zwei weitere Wochen in Köln bleiben, sie ist auf dem Weg der Besserung und das ist ja die Hauptsache!! 
Details berichte ich dann, wenn ich die Eltern mal in Ruhe gesprochen hab, bis dahin grüß ich Euch alle ganz herzlich!!! :Smiley:

----------


## Patientenschubser

Hallo, 
ich wollte mal fragen ob es was neues gibt von dem kleinen "Würmchen". 
Klappt es mit dem Anus Praeter? ? Entzündungen... usw? 
Schreib mal wieder was über die Kleine und ihre Eltern... 
Gruß Schubser

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallöchen mal wieder!!!!
Tut mir leid, dass ich hier so selten zu sehen bin, im MOment ist einfach nur viel los... 
Leider hab ich mit den Eltern immer noch nicht ausführlich sprechen können - ich weiß nur, dass die Kleine schon nach knapp einer Woche nach Hause durfte, die Pflege mit dem Anus praeter klappt gut, die Eltern sind total glücklich, und die Kleine trinkt gut!!! 
Morgen seh ich sie hoffentlich endlich wieder, dann quetsch ich sie aus!!!  :Zunge raus:  
Bei uns wirds auch nicht langweilig - meine älteste hat sich beim Trampolinspringen den Fuß umgeknickt, und dabei die Wachstumsfuge am Knöchel verschoben - ich war mit ihr am nächsten Tag beim Doc, jetzt ist sie mit elast. SChiene und Verband dementsprechend eingeschränkt, muss es hochlegen und kühlen.....
Montag kommt ein Gips dran...... :Sad:  
Und weil das nicht genug ist, ist mein Gatte am Mittwoch recht kurzfristig am Knie operiert worden ( Knorpelbruch aufgrund Arthrose ), und nun hab ich zwei mit Krücken zu Haus  :Zwinker: , morgens schon fängt mein "Krankenschwester" Dasein an mit der Heparin- Spritze  :Zunge raus: , das klappt ganz gut, und am Tag bin ich nur am umher laufen, und der Haushalt erledigt sich auch nicht von selbst - 
von daher komm ich einfach zu selten hier ins forum, das wird sich wohl auch wieder ändern... 
Ich wünsch Euch ein schönes Rest-Wochenende, hab Euch nicht vergessen!!!

----------


## Brava

Schön zu hören das es den Würmchen gut geht
Nur bei dir scheint gerade der Wurm drin zu sein ,Kopf hoch das wird schon wieder

----------


## cappuccinomum

Hallo Ihr!!
Endlich komm ich mal wieder dazu, hier was aktuelles reinzuschreiben.....man die Zeit rennt einem aber auch davon... 
Ich hab also endlich mal die kleine Luana sehen dürfen und auch die Mutter mal in den Arm genommen ;-) 
Soweit geht es allen gut, die Kleine hat die erste OP mit dem Praeter gut überstanden, nur die ersten Wochen waren schon sehr aufregend, weil alle 3 Tage die Platte am STOMA ausgetauscht werden muss, und das machen die beiden zusammen - denn das Beinchen muss in dem Moment gestreckt sein, die Haut darunter muss getrocknet und desinfiziert werden, und so wie sich das anhört, ist das immer mit viel Geschrei begleitet, das arme kleine Würmchen.... 
Dazu kommen noch Blähungen, die die KLeine so nerven, dass sie am Tag kaum zum Schlaf findet, was wiederum alle ziemlich nervt........Meine VErmutung wäre ja, dass durch den künstl. Ausgang viell. noch mehr Luft in den Darm kommt :Huh?: ??
SAB Tropfen geben sie schon, aber trotzdem ist es alles eine ziemliche Quälerei, weil sie auch lange zum trinken braucht, dann wieder Bauchweh......
Nur nachts schläft sie etwas besser........so 2 Std. am Stück.......*puh* 
Aber Hoffnung ist in Sicht, nicht nur dass die Kleine sich zum Glück daran nicht mehr erinnern wird, aber auch, dass Mitte September die nächste OP ansteht, wobei dann endlich der "richtige" Ausgang mit einer Korrektur-OP an die richtige Stelle gelegt wird -denn vorhanden ist der Anus schon, nur viel zu weit oben...... 
Die Freundin will noch unbedingt eine Möglichkeit finden, währenddessen die Kleine dann in der Kinderklinik liegt, in der Nähe zu bleiben und nicht jeden Tag den recht langen WEg nach Köln zu fahren....... 
ABgesehen davon ist die kleine Maus eine ganz hübsche, echt!! Dunkle Haare und ein niedliches Gesicht, ein richtiges Püppchen..... 
Wenn sie die nächste und hoffentlich letzte OP dann hinter sich hat, werd ich hier wieder aktualisieren!!

----------


## Brava

Schön das es der Maus soweit gut geht
für die nächste OP drück ich fest die Daumen

----------

